# Park pics



## fartkowski

I thought I would post a few pictures I took at the park.
I'll start with this little guy.


----------



## ahas

That 4th pic is pretty cool Chris.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man.
This guy was pretty cool.
Any ideas on what type it is?
I have no idea with turtles.


----------



## ahas

It' s a Red-Eared Slider.  My wife has one.  Probably one of those unwanted turtles that was left by their owners.

Fred


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Male red eared slider turtle
And a nice looking one at that!
I have a big ol mean female


----------



## fartkowski

About how big do these guys get?
If I remember correctly, the one in the pictures was about 6" to 7" in length.
I could be off slightly tho


----------



## ahas

Adult size would be as big as a dinner plate.  Ours is about maybe 7 inches now I think.  He' s 4 years old.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
I was thinking of getting one.
Good thing the expo is not far off


----------



## crpy

fartkowski said:


> Thanks.
> I was thinking of getting one.
> Good thing the expo is not far off


Huh, here they are everywhere the babies are around in Aug-Dec, not very popular here being introduced and all.


----------



## ahas

Yeah, get one Chris.  They' re not as expensive as other turtles.  I think they are better looking than other turtles in my opinion.

Can' t wait for September expo.  I wanna get new Ts.  :drool: 

Fred


----------



## Warren Bautista

wow seems like a lot of shows are going on in september since i am going to one in westchester ny!


----------



## fartkowski

This guy was just relaxing on a warm day


----------



## anaconda19

aww that racoon is so cute looking. i wish we had them in the uk. are they as much of a pest as the movies make out? wot with destroying bins all the time and breaking into houses for food and whatever else the films show...


----------



## fartkowski

They will get into trouble some times 
In my experience they are not as bad as they make them out to be.
I have seen them pick thru garbage, but thats about it.


----------



## fartkowski

One of our little buddies 
There will be tons of squirrel pictures.
I like squirrels, as you can tell from my avatar.
Also some of the pictures were takin by my wife (squirrelfriend on the boards)


----------



## fartkowski

Another little guy


----------



## fartkowski

Red squirrels are really cute.
They are alot smaller than grey or black squirrels but man are they fiesty 
They dominate the park.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This guy was cute


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## pato_chacoana

Those guys look very nice Chris! I love to watch them eat  

Pato


----------



## crpy

I only ever seen grey squirrels, great pics


----------



## fartkowski

pato_chacoana said:


> Those guys look very nice Chris! I love to watch them eat
> 
> Pato


Thanks 
Yeah I love watching them eat as well.
There are a bunch that come right up on our lap to eat.
They recognize our truck when we pull into the parking lot


----------



## fartkowski

crpy said:


> I only ever seen grey squirrels, great pics


Here we mostly get black squirrels.
The red ones have the most personality


----------



## jb7741

I remember when I was younger going to a firehouse as part of my college courses. The fireman had a "pet" squirrel. Every other day or so this squirrel would knock on a window in the back of the firehouse. The firemen would put peanut butter on a couple of crackers and then put them on a paper plate. They would then open the window and hold the plate while the squirrel would take however many crackers it wanted. It was a riot to watch.

I love how interactive animals are with their environment, it truly amazes me every time I watch them.


----------



## fartkowski

This little guy was waiting for some food


----------



## fartkowski

This little red squirrel was chasing the bigger black one around 
It was pretty funny.


----------



## fartkowski

Here is a view from the park. You can see the CN tower.


----------



## fartkowski

These little guys were curious


----------



## jb7741

What kind of animals are those?


----------



## fartkowski

Those are young squirrels.


----------



## fartkowski

A couple of feathered friends.


----------



## calum

sweet. is that a cowbird or something? 


p.s, you really love your squirrels. don't you?


----------



## fartkowski

Hey
It's a common grackle.
They are everywhere here.
Yes I really love squirrels  About as much as I love T's


----------



## fartkowski

I really like the way these turned out.


----------



## fartkowski

This is a shot from the river while we were on a canoe.
This house was kinda creepy


----------



## fartkowski

Another little fella.


----------



## jb7741

Is that one all black?

That is so cool, I have never seen a black squirrel before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fartkowski

Yeh it's all black.
Actually most of the squirrels around here are all black.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crpy

fartkowski said:


> I really like the way these turned out.


Nature can be cruel sometimes, like when these birds are hatched out with only one leg.....its just not fair for a bird ...........jk


----------



## ahas

This one' s cute.



fartkowski said:


>


----------



## fartkowski

crpy said:


> Nature can be cruel sometimes, like when these birds are hatched out with only one leg.....its just not fair for a bird ...........jk


I know, poor guys 
Hahahahaha


----------



## fartkowski

ahas said:


> This one' s cute.


He is not shy at all.
Will take food right from your hand.


----------



## fartkowski

This guy made sure I got his good side


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This picture was takin last winter.
I'm looking forward to getting some more this winter


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## ahas

I love the squirrels.    I wanted one as a pet when I was a kid.  We just didn' t have those in the Philippines.   

Fred


----------



## crpy

I dread hurricane season here because its right at squirrel baby time. I get inundated with billions (ok maybe not billions) of baby squirrels. That reminds me, i have to get a pair of chainmail gloves


----------



## fartkowski

ahas said:


> I love the squirrels.    I wanted one as a pet when I was a kid.  We just didn' t have those in the Philippines.
> 
> Fred


Yeah I know. These guys are adorable


----------



## fartkowski

crpy said:


> I dread hurricane season here because its right at squirrel baby time. I get inundated with billions (ok maybe not billions) of baby squirrels. That reminds me, i have to get a pair of chainmail gloves


We are always on the lookout for abandoned baby squirrels.


----------



## fartkowski

This guy was pretty cool.
You can't tell from the picture but he had a duck in his talons.


----------



## fartkowski

Watcha got for me


----------



## Alakdan

ahas said:


> I love the squirrels.    I wanted one as a pet when I was a kid.  We just didn' t have those in the Philippines.
> 
> Fred


Fred,

We have squirrels in the Philippines.  I saw a lot in El Nido, Palawan.  There's also a small colony thriving in Forbes Park (the posh subdivision).

We also have white squirrels.
http://www.endangeredspeciesinternational.org/whitesquirrel.html


----------



## fartkowski

Alakdan said:


> Fred,
> 
> We have squirrels in the Philippines.  I saw a lot in El Nido, Palawan.  There's also a small colony thriving in Forbes Park (the posh subdivision).
> 
> We also have white squirrels.
> http://www.endangeredspeciesinternational.org/whitesquirrel.html


Thank you very much for posting this.
That is awesome. As you can tell I really love squirrels. So this is pretty cool for me. 
If you ever get anymore info, please post it.
Again thnks alot


----------



## fartkowski

This is Pearlie. When we are at the park, she just sits at the table with us. She is not afraid at all. We can even pet her once in a while


----------



## crpy

Hows the hawk population there.


----------



## fartkowski

You don't really see too many of them. I will see the odd one while i'm golfing, or if I'm at the park. The one in the picture is I believe a bald eagle. I didn't even know we had them here. I've only seen it once. Man he was huge.


----------



## crpy

fartkowski said:


> You don't really see too many of them. I will see the odd one while i'm golfing, or if I'm at the park. The one in the picture is I believe a bald eagle. I didn't even know we had them here. I've only seen it once. Man he was huge.


yeah, we have allot of bald eagles here, I spotted one eating a dead bear at my road kill bone yard


----------



## ahas

Alakdan said:


> Fred,
> 
> We have squirrels in the Philippines.  I saw a lot in El Nido, Palawan.  There's also a small colony thriving in Forbes Park (the posh subdivision).
> 
> We also have white squirrels.
> http://www.endangeredspeciesinternational.org/whitesquirrel.html


Oh really?  Cool, that' s good to know.  I grew up in Manila though.

Those white squirrels are beautiful.

Fred


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crpy

Those are some squirrely pics.


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahaaha
They are all my buddies


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

cute pics. there seems to be alot of black colour morphs about.


----------



## fartkowski

Yeah, we have mostly black squirrels here.
You do see the odd grey one.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crpy

Thats a cool one , with that red tail.


----------



## fartkowski

Yeah I know.
There are a few at the park. 
Very cool looking.


----------



## fartkowski

This guy visits us every morning.
This year he brought a few of his friends


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This guy is always waiting for us in the morning


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## anaconda19

you got some seriously cool squirrels around you! we only have dirty grey ones which scare the birds away and chew into feedsacks.


----------



## fartkowski

They can do damage here as well, but I still love them all


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

Great pics. may I ask what camera you use?


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
I use a Nikon D200.
I use several different lenses, depending on what I'm taking pictures of.


----------



## fartkowski

Some pics of squirrels we rehabed.


----------



## crpy

whats he doin in the second pic, talkin at ya lol


----------



## fartkowski

Hahaha
This one loved to chatter.
Alot of pictures of her are with her mouth open


----------



## crpy

fartkowski said:


> Hahaha
> This one loved to chatter.
> Alot of pictures of her are with her mouth open


lol, huh, very similar to my ex, both chatty and squirrelly


----------



## calum

> I use a Nikon D200.
> I use several different lenses, depending on what I'm taking pictures of.



thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This is Mr Tilty


----------



## crpy

wow, poor thing, its got no hind feet and cauliflower ears.....jk


----------



## fartkowski

Actually when he first came to us, he had a severe case of mange, cyst in one of his eyes, broken ankle, and tons of old breaks. He had almost no fur because of the mange. He ended up losing the eye. He ended up being the nicest squirrel I've ever seen. Everybody loved Tilty. 
I will try to find pictures of when we first got him.
Sadly a couple of months ago we lost him.  It was really hard for us. He was such a sweetheart.


----------



## crpy

ah, sorry to hear that now I feel like a wiener for joking


----------



## fartkowski

Here are some shots of when we first got him.


----------



## crpy

wow you did some great work with him:clap:


----------



## calum

awww, i'm so sorry man. that sucks. :evil:  the fact that he had lost so much... it add's alot of personality.  


p.s damn I never knew squirrels had suck large nads!


----------



## fartkowski

crpy said:


> wow you did some great work with him:clap:


Thanks.
We were happy that his final years were comfortable.


----------



## fartkowski

calum said:


> awww, i'm so sorry man. that sucks. :evil:  the fact that he had lost so much... it add's alot of personality.
> 
> 
> p.s damn I never knew squirrels had suck large nads!


Thanks.
My wife did most of the work. He brought alot of joy to us. 

Yeah this guy was well equipped


----------



## crpy

calum said:


> awww, i'm so sorry man. that sucks. :evil:  the fact that he had lost so much... it add's alot of personality.
> 
> 
> p.s damn I never knew squirrels had suck large nads!


lmao


----------



## fartkowski

A few ore of Mr Tilty


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

Yay! more pics!


----------



## fartkowski

I gotz dis


----------



## fartkowski

There are tons of these at the park.


----------



## calum

Awwwwwwwww! that squirrel is so cute! that's a canada goose, btw.


----------



## fartkowski

Mr tilty again.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crpy

Nice:clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man.
There are so many cool things at the park


----------



## crpy

it would be cool to get some pics of squirrels in the snow, its ready in the teens up your way isnt it?


----------



## fartkowski

I am defenetly gonna get some pictures of them in the snow 
It's getting colder here now. Hasn't snowed yet but they are calling for it on Tuesday. 
I love the snow.


----------



## calum

Sweet pics! I wish there was stuff this cool at my park.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
We see a whole bunch of stuff when we go with the canoe


----------



## fartkowski

This little girl is quite the clown


----------



## crpy

Now thats just too dang cute lol, beautiful squirrel too.


----------



## fartkowski

Yeah, she is very cute 
She was Mr Tilty's best friend.


----------



## calum

Awwwwwwwww, she's a beauty! 



mr tilty's friend or his _friend?_


----------



## fartkowski

Mr Tilty and this little guy were always following each other and playing with each other all the time


----------



## calum

Awwwww, musta' been nice to see. 



what kinda' games do squirrels play? i've seen them chasing each other around tree's in my back yard but according to attenborugh that ain't a game... lol.


----------



## fartkowski

When they are young they will chase each other in a playful manner. As they get older it's more of a territory thing. Also if it's mating season, the male will chase the female pretty much all day 
They will wrestle with your hand, stuffed animals, pretty much anything. 
Sometimes they get a twitch and start to freak out and play with anything, run all over the place. It's quite amusing


----------



## fartkowski

Another goose


----------



## calum

sounds cute.


----------



## fartkowski

We found these guys on the neighbors porch. Their mother had been killed. 
We sent them to a place where they specialize in raccoons. They have since been released back to the wild and are doing great 
These guys have to be one of the cutest things I've ever seen


----------



## fartkowski

This guy was keeping busy


----------



## calum

Great pics! cute raccoons!


----------



## crpy

wow a beaver who da thunk


----------



## fartkowski

calum said:


> Great pics! cute raccoons!


Thanks 
Oh they were very cute and cuddly


----------



## fartkowski

crpy said:


> wow a beaver who da thunk


We see them all the time.
I's hard to get close enough to get a good picture tho.
We usually see them across the river.


----------



## crpy

Ive never seen a beaver in the wild, Ive seen nutria, they look like a beaver with a round tail lol


----------



## fartkowski

they had to put fences around all the trees at the park because the beavers were chopping them all down


----------



## crpy

fartkowski said:


> they had to put fences around all the trees at the park because the beavers were chopping them all down


lol, sheesh


----------



## calum

LOL! there aren't any beavers or raccoons in scotland  

only deer and wild coo's, and the occasional squirrel. and I saw a dead Adder once...


----------



## crpy

calum said:


> LOL! there aren't any beavers or raccoons in scotland
> 
> only deer and wild coo's, and the occasional squirrel. and I saw a dead Adder once...


whats a coo:?


----------



## calum

I love 'em, there Fecking massive. 



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/Highland_Coo_mn.jpg


----------



## crpy

calum said:


> I love 'em, there Fecking massive.
> 
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/Highland_Coo_mn.jpg


lmao, oohh, cows lol, nice dang


----------



## calum

yeah, I got charged by one at a country park a few years ago. THAT was scary.


----------



## fartkowski

Yeah, that would pretty scary.


----------



## calum

It was 'cause my dog.. he started barking at a calf and the male wasn't havin' it.


----------



## crpy

calum said:


> It was 'cause my dog.. he started barking at a calf and the male wasn't havin' it.


Im addicted to adrenaline, that would be fun, i do plan to come to Scotland some day so you will have to show me those fecking coos, lol


----------



## calum

lol, come over and i'll take you up the campsies to see them.


----------



## fartkowski

Some more racoons


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

Awwwwwww those raccoons are cute.


----------



## fartkowski

I know 
I have a few more pictures but I have to find them. They were from last year.


----------



## crpy

Dang you take great pics:clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot.
My wife took some of them as well.
She's the one that taught me to use a camera


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## jb7741

I like raccoons about like you like squirrels. My uncle is licensed by the state to care for them, prior to release back to the wild. They are the funniest little animals ever. They are so aware of their ability to hurt you. I always go over and see the "new arrivals" after they have calmed down. Most love to play and climb all over you, but they exactly how to use their claws to climb up your pants and shirt and not hurt you at all. So few animals are as mischievious. My uncle was walking with the garbage bags and one cut the bag open with a claw as he walked by. You could just see in their eyes that they thought it was a riot.

I really enjoy the park pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## calum

cuteness.


----------



## Anastasia

Wow, Chris, I didnt know ur home is full of furry friends  
Awesome job you doing, you will have a special place in squirrel Heaven  
Thank you for charing
Anastasia


----------



## fartkowski

My wife is the one that does most of the work with the squirrels.
We will pretty much take in anything that needs help. It's a nice feeling when they get released back into the wild


----------



## fartkowski

We even took in a seagull. We found him in a parking lot, One of his eyes was freshly damaged, and some damage to his wing. When we brought him home, we had trouble getting him to eat. So I went to get us some burgers and fries while my wife looked after him. When I got home with the fries, he perked up instantly and was begging 
We released him a few weeks later, and about 2 years after the release we saw him at the park looking healthy.
Just thought I would share that story


----------



## Anastasia

LOL, I notice that too, is sumthing odd with them Seagulls and french fries


----------



## Sev

Chris, you should go to Humber river sometime, by Old Mill sub. station. I have seen many foxes and deers there.


----------



## fartkowski

Sev said:


> Chris, you should go to Humber river sometime, by Old Mill sub. station. I have seen many foxes and deers there.


I might have to check that out.
I'm pretty sure my wife has gone canoing there.


----------



## fartkowski

Mr tilty having a snack


----------



## fartkowski

View from the canoe.


----------



## calum

Awwwwww, poor Mr. Tilty. he's a character. 



btw, what park is that? looks Beautiful.


----------



## crpy

Wow, now if that were here, you would see gators everywhere lol


----------



## fartkowski

calum said:


> Awwwwww, poor Mr. Tilty. he's a character.
> 
> 
> 
> btw, what park is that? looks Beautiful.


It's just a few local parks. Nothing really big.


----------



## fartkowski

crpy said:


> Wow, now if that were here, you would see gators everywhere lol


Hahahaha
That would be alright. More stuff to take pictures of


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This guy was huge.
Best pictures I could get from the canoe.


----------



## calum

sweet! that turtle is crazy!


----------



## crpy

Nice snapper:clap: :clap: Id bet that sucker weighs a ton.


----------



## Quickone4u

Amazing pics you have! Thumbs up to both of you also for the help you give to all of the animals, that's awesome.


----------



## fartkowski

calum said:


> sweet! that turtle is crazy!


Yeah he was pretty cool. 
A bit scary looking


----------



## fartkowski

crpy said:


> Nice snapper:clap: :clap: Id bet that sucker weighs a ton.


This guy was really big. I'm guessing it was full size.


----------



## fartkowski

Quickone4u said:


> Amazing pics you have! Thumbs up to both of you also for the help you give to all of the animals, that's awesome.


Thanks alot 
We love the little guys


----------



## fartkowski

Mr Tilty chillin again


----------



## calum

sweet.   is that a chicken bone he has?


----------



## fartkowski

I believe it's a rib bone.
They love them.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

lol, he has a yellow belly. 


cute.


----------



## fartkowski

These guys were best buddies.
You can see he one squirrel reaction to the flash


----------



## fartkowski

Another shot from the canoe.


----------



## calum

Awwwww, little guys are so cute.


----------



## fartkowski

It was lots of fun to watch them play.
Mr tilty would just keep eating while the other one would climb and jump all over him


----------



## crpy

lol, just fantastic pics, I think calum and I are the biggest fans of your pics lol


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
I really like sharing my experiences, and I love taking pictures


----------



## calum

we like looking at 'em! 

hopefully I'll get a proper cam at christmas, And I can take some pics of the "highland coo's" lol


----------



## crpy

calum said:


> we like looking at 'em!
> 
> hopefully I'll get a proper cam at christmas, And I can take some pics of the "highland coo's" lol


Ah, cant wait for that so where do ya live boy


----------



## calum

on the edge of a small town called Bishopbriggs. the "campsies" as we call them are only a 15 minute walk from my house, and me and my friends camp up there sometimes in the summer.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

more pics.  


nice toad, I found one in a pool in spain once lol.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

Awesome! what species is it?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
I's a northern water snake. These guys are very cool


----------



## fartkowski

In the picture you will notice he is foaming out the mouth. He just tried to eat a toad 
The taod was near by and had a chomp mark on him but he was ok


----------



## calum

It's a very pretty snake.  

at least it wasn't a cane toad or anything too toxic.


----------



## fartkowski

The picture of the toad above was the one he tried to snag


----------



## calum

Ahhhhhhhh, right lol.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

Some guys sunbathing


----------



## calum

cool pics.  


what spp of turtle is that?


----------



## fartkowski

I think they are red eared sliders.


----------



## ReMoVeR

amazing pics there, subscriber here, but i tend to stay a bit mor quiet, i love the picture on the other page where one squirrel was "punching" the other xDD
Those guys are so lovely 


//Tiago


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Tiago 
Yeah these guys are real characters


----------



## crpy

fartkowski said:


> Some guys sunbathing


LOL, this looks more like 2 girlies and one guy sun bathing


----------



## fartkowski

This girl was acting silly 
She would react everytime the flash went off.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

Where'd all the pics go?


----------



## fartkowski

Hahaha
I should be posting some more soon. 
I've been pretty busy the last few weeks.


----------



## calum

standing by.


----------



## Warren Bautista

The squirrels look so comical!


----------



## fartkowski

They are just as comical as they look


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

awesome  glad to see more pictures. 

I remeber seeing a MASSIVE flock of canada geese this summer, it was crazy.


----------



## crpy

Nice geese pics


----------



## fartkowski

One day when we wewe at the park we saw, it had to be at least a thousand geese on the beach. It was crazy. Too bad we didn't have our camera that day.


----------



## fartkowski

crpy said:


> Nice geese pics


Thanks 
I'm waiting for more snow so I can get some snow shots.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

This is an awesome thread.


----------



## IrishPolishman

very nice pics


----------



## fartkowski

Protectyaaaneck said:


> This is an awesome thread.


Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

IrishPolishman said:


> very nice pics


Thanks.
I have been slacking lately. I am gonna get a few more soon


----------



## calum

Yay!  We'll be waiting.


----------



## crpy

has it snowed yet ,it has everywhere else lol


----------



## fartkowski

Hahaha
It has snowed a few times. I only got to the park once so far. I got a few shots, I will try to get them done soon


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

were getting -15* and it still isn't snowing.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crpy

great shot of the swanlets...err..cygnets


----------



## bhoeschcod

calum said:


> awesome  glad to see more pictures.
> 
> I remeber seeing a MASSIVE flock of canada geese this summer, it was crazy.


those i see em every day in summer


----------



## calum

yeah, they are rarer in scotland that thier native land.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Jojos

WOW!  Amazing pics. I love the squirrels. The swans... every picture was worth watching even if the thread is longggggg.... 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I'm glad you like them


----------



## calum

cool pics


----------



## bhoeschcod

Kool pics!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
There will be some more soon


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

Awww cuteness! 

and wow, you guys are getting quite alot of snow!


----------



## bhoeschcod

fartkowski said:


>


is that a redwinged black bird?if so whoa i love those i see em a lot


----------



## bhoeschcod

calum said:


> Awww cuteness!
> 
> and wow, you guys are getting quite alot of snow!


i aggree they are cuties


----------



## fartkowski

calum said:


> Awww cuteness!
> 
> and wow, you guys are getting quite alot of snow!


We are getting tons of snow so far. It hasn't come down in a few days but I believe they are calling for it soon.


----------



## fartkowski

bhoeschcod said:


> is that a redwinged black bird?if so whoa i love those i see em a lot


Yes they are red-winged blackbirds. 
We get a few in our backyard, very cool.


----------



## fartkowski

bhoeschcod said:


> i aggree they are cuties


They are cuteness overload when they are tired


----------



## bhoeschcod

Well thanks for the pics.


----------



## crpy

Nice:clap: :clap:


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

Mr Tilty eating his Peanut butter and jam sandwich.


----------



## fartkowski

This is Little Fart.
She grew into her ears


----------



## calum

cuteness!!


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## jallen

Wow nice pictures. I lived in Ohio all my life and just recently moved to Texas and I miss the snow and wildlife so much.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
I love going to the park 
Can't wait till the weather gets better so I can go canoing again.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

Another shot from the canoe.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crpy

Little Fart has got the ears of a warf rat lol, great pics as usual


----------



## calum

cool pics.  that one with the snow is awesome.


----------



## fartkowski

crpy said:


> Little Fart has got the ears of a warf rat lol, great pics as usual


Thanks 
She has since grown into those ears


----------



## fartkowski

calum said:


> cool pics.  that one with the snow is awesome.


Thanks alot.
I love taking the snow pictures 
I have to get a few more before it disappears.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This guy was pretty cool


----------



## calum

cool deer.  

I have a big wood/feild up my road and there are TONS of deer. the baby oness are cute. my dog likes chasing them, he will never catch them though lol.


----------



## fartkowski

calum said:


> cool deer.
> 
> I have a big wood/feild up my road and there are TONS of deer. the baby oness are cute. my dog likes chasing them, he will never catch them though lol.


That would be pretty funny watching a dog chase a deer


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## jallen

I lived in the country in ohio most of my life and my German shepherd would very much catch and kill a deer it was disturbing to see. I felt helpless about it. Not much harm is done considering the amount of deer killed on a daily basis around there especially during deer season. But everytime it would happen I just felt so bad. I was between 7 to 12 years old when we had him. Needless to say he attacked a raccoon ( wich he did all the time ) one day it got rabies so my dad took him to the dog pound to be euthanized. I bet the deer were happy


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## jallen

Looks like she just had some babies. Your a pretty good photographer


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot 
Some of the pictures were taken by my wife. 
Your right she did just have babies


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I like that last shot alot, reminds me of chicago


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man.
I wish there was a fresh sheet of snow tho


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

sweet pics! that a heron of some sorts?


----------



## fartkowski

I'm not too sure.
I have to ask my wife, she knows more about birds


----------



## fartkowski

I just asked her.
Yes it is.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Dave

fartkowski said:


>


Ninja squirrel


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahaah
he was giving me the evil eye


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This guy again


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This was cute


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

A couple more of these cuties


----------



## calum

awwww... sweet pics, I went I cycle along the cananl today, seen herons, swans, ducks.. was great.


----------



## fartkowski

That's cool. I love observing wildlife


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

There are always tons of birds where we go.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This spooky looking house again


----------



## fartkowski

I think seagulls are underrated.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This guy was pretty cool.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## tarcan

nice vulture!


----------



## fartkowski

Those guys were very cool to see.
It was during salmon spawning season. That's the only time we've seen them so far.


----------



## The Spider Faery

> This spooky looking house again


That picture is so eerie with the house and the mist surrounding it.  I kinda like those photos in a moody unique way.


----------



## fartkowski

That house is straight out of horror movie.
It is even spookier in person.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

These guys were cute


----------



## The Spider Faery

Duuuuck!

No, literally.  Duck.


----------



## tarcan

good one! I like that picture as well, quite funny!


----------



## fartkowski

These guys were so adorable 
They made a cute couple 



S. Blondi said:


> Duuuuck!
> 
> No, literally.  Duck.


----------



## fartkowski

I followed them around for a while. They actually did this a few times 



tarcan said:


> good one! I like that picture as well, quite funny!


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This creepy house again, less fog.


----------



## fartkowski

Back to the squirrels


----------



## fartkowski

And a few more


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## The Spider Faery

You must be feeding those squirrels!  Lol, so plump and furry and healthy looking.


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahaaha
Any squirrels that are around the house or at the park are very well fed


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

Can I have sum Pleaz


----------



## calum

great pics  

those squirrels are all posers lol.


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahaha
They love the attention


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This is Pearly.
She sits on the bench with us till all the nust are gone.
You can even sneek in the odd petting.
She has been our park pal for a few years now.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## hellraizor

dang, you guys have snow already? ~ack~


----------



## fartkowski

Actually these shots were from last year 
No snow here yet.


----------



## moose35

those are some chunky little squirrels...
the one in post 361 looks part beaver.

awesome photos 


        moose


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahaha
They are VERY well fed.
They also have some extra fur for the winter


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## moose35

damn looking at these pics makes me really wish we had the black squirrels here. all we have are the grey ones.


             moose


----------



## fartkowski

Most of the squirrels around here are black.
I would say at least 2 out of 3.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## The Spider Faery

> those are some chunky little squirrels...
> the one in post 361 looks part beaver.


Didn't you know, everything's part beaver in Canada?!


----------



## ZergFront

Wow, how cute. 

 My brother had one impatient enough to climb up his jeans instead of waiting for him to get the peanuts out of the bag. That was hilarious!

 We get the ocassional black with a bunch of the greys.


----------



## fartkowski

We have a few at the park that are like that.
They will hop right up on your lap 



ZergFront said:


> Wow, how cute.
> 
> My brother had one impatient enough to climb up his jeans instead of waiting for him to get the peanuts out of the bag. That was hilarious!
> 
> We get the ocassional black with a bunch of the greys.


----------



## hellraizor

We have 3 different types of squirrels out here. red, gray, and black.


----------



## fartkowski

We also have the red squirrels here.
They are feisty little things. I love watching those little guys chase away the bigger grey and black ones. 



hellraizor said:


> We have 3 different types of squirrels out here. red, gray, and black.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## The Spider Faery

^^^  Omg, cutest picture of the day award!


----------



## fartkowski

This guy was being very cute that day 
Kept peeking out wanting another nut


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

Having fun in the snow


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Mack&Cass

Wow Chris, I can't believe I haven't looked at these until now.

You're like the Cesar Milan of squirrels, haha.

Cassandra


----------



## fartkowski

I'm glad you enjoy them.
I can't wait til the weather gets better, so I can get back out on the canoe.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## laszloangyal

hey chris it is a red eared slider which is surprising to see one in the wild especially in canada if im not mistaken they are originally from mississipi area from down the states i had 2 which i gave to my little cousins when i was 18 LOL .... mines were 12 yrs old and about 8inches they were too big and i had no time anymore to take care of them cuz of school haha


----------



## fartkowski

I believe it is
I do see them from time to time. They were probably once pets that people let go


----------



## J.huff23

Fattest. Squirrel. Ever. Lol.


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahaah
They are fed very well
Also their winter fur makes them look bigger.


----------



## fartkowski

A couple of winter shots


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## starlight_kitsune

cyanocean said:


> ^^^  Omg, cutest picture of the day award!


TOTALLY! That is one of the cutest pics ever! Totally made my day.


----------



## fartkowski

He was wanting more food
There are a few trees at the park that house these little guys


----------



## Tiggy

Chris- 

These are some remarkable photographs. You should consider going into photography on a professional level, no joke! You capture such enchanting personality in your subjects, and it all comes off looking so natural all at the same time.

Really amazing job. Oh, and hello to you from another Canadian! ^_^


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you for the compliments
Most of the subjects are our little buddies at the park. They love to pose


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

Recently stumbled upon this little guy


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## zonbonzovi

Leucistic squirrel?  Awesome.


----------



## The Spider Faery

Yay, more park picks!



zonbonzovi said:


> Leucistic squirrel?  Awesome.


I agree.  Rare find.  The one with the orange stripe is unique too.  Leave it to the squirrel whisperer to come across them.


----------



## fartkowski

A friend of mine discovered that little guy.
Very cool indeed. 
I know of two of them that live around here

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## zonbonzovi

Ruh-roh!  The cosmic squirrel chess game has commenced!  Very cute, yet, it's trying to tell us something with that penetrating glare.  If you find a squirrel-sized chess board in that park I'm going into hiding.  These beasties are infinitely cooler than "Frankensquirrel":

http://www.myspace.com/franken_squirrel


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahahaha
That's awesome


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------


----------



## Leviticus

I love the picture of the geese and the ducks, was that picture taken recently?


----------



## fartkowski

I believe that picture was taken about a year ago.


----------



## fartkowski

Another one of this guy


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## The Spider Faery

fartkowski said:


> Another one of this guy


Aww, look at its fluffy tail and cute little paws.


----------



## fartkowski

This guy is adorable.
I wish there were more like him


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## david30

i would luv to have sum wonderful creatures and critters like in your countries, dont get me wrong we have sum lovely 1's here too but not always that exotic


----------



## fartkowski

It is alot of fun going out and looking for different creatures


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## The Spider Faery

They're cute little menaces.


----------



## fartkowski

They are very cute
They always seem like they are up to something


----------



## fartkowski

This guy again


----------

